# wicd keine ip

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

hallo,

ich habe wicd installiert, und wenn ich mit einem WLAN verbinden will, bricht er ab, und sagt mir, dass er keine IP-Adresse zugewiesen bekommt.

ich hab dhcpcd installiert und in der /etc/conf.d/net mit "config_ra0=( "dhcpcd" ) eingerichtet.

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke im vorraus.

LG roland

----------

## SinoTech

Funktioniert die Netzwerkkarte wenn du ihr eine statische IP zuweist? Funktioniert DHCP über die Kommandozeile (dhcpcd ra0)? Wenn nein, welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du? Was sagt "dmesg"?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

das ist jetzt leicht komisch.

Ich war jetzt 3 Tage ohne internet, habe Kismet installiert, (aus tar.gz-Paket) und aircrack-ng installiert, und wieder deinstalliert (auch tar.gz)

Davor hatte ich als WLAN-Karte immer ra0 (Atheros-Karte)

jetzt zeigt er mir mit wlan0 die WLAN-Karte an.

Ich bin da draufgekommen, weil ich mit "dhcpcd ra0" rausbekommen:

ra0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

ra0: read_interface: No such device

Danach hab ich bemerkt das sie wlan0 heißt (siehe oben)

und dann gibt er mir folgendes aus: (dhcpcd wlan0)

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier

wlan0: timed out

dmesg: -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/250366/

Weshalb kann die Wlan-Karte sich umbenennen?

LG Roland

----------

## SinoTech

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> das ist jetzt leicht komisch.
> 
> Ich war jetzt 3 Tage ohne internet, habe Kismet installiert, (aus tar.gz-Paket) und aircrack-ng installiert, und wieder deinstalliert (auch tar.gz)
> ...

 

Die Geräte bekommen in der Regel ihre Namen durch UDEV zugewiesen. Die Regeln für deine Netzwerkkarten findest du unter  "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules". Sobald eine neue Netzwerkkarte gefunden wird, wird eine neue UDEV-Regel in dieser Datei angelegt, so dass die Karte immer den gleichen Namen hat. Warum sich der Name jetzt trotzdem geändert hat, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Laut dmesg scheint es Probleme mit deiner Karte zu geben:

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> [  741.929340] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
> ...

 

Kann dir aber leider nicht sagen wo genau das Problem liegt bzw. wie man es beseitigt. Am besten du googlest ein wenig.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab das mit dem udev noch nicht ganz verstanden.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Kann man das irgendwo genau nachlesen?

Wie kann man das neu emergen?

----------

## disi

ra0 waere eine Realtek Karte vom Namen her, vielleicht hattest du eine usb Karte drin oder so?

Atheros Karten heissen wifi0, wlan0 oder ath0. Der Name haengt davon ab, ob du madwifi Treiber installierst ( emerge madwifi-ng) oder die Kernel Treiber nimmst.

Laut deinem dmesg nimmst du die Kernel Treiber als Geraet phy0:

```
[    0.631731] ath9k 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.631900] ath9k 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.682141] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60

[    0.682146] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[    0.682152] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[    0.682156] ath: Regpair used: 0x60
```

Kernel Treiber:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Atheros_5xxx

Madwifi Treiber:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MadWifi

Sollte kein Geraet mit iwconfig (emerge wireless-tools) angezeigt werden, hast du ein Problem mit dem Treiber und kannst mal das eine oder andere versuchen.

Um wicd zu nutzen, brauchst du nichts in der /etc/conf.d/net eintragen.

Einfach wicd Runscript zum Runlevel hinzufuegen: rc-update add wicd default

Dann sollte dein wired Netzwerk so funktionieren.

Auf dem Desktop startest du dann wicd-client und konifgurierst deine Wireless Netzwerke.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, wie gesagt, ich hatte am anfang ra0

nein ich hab keine usb-karte (besitze nicht einmal eine)

das mit wicd hab ich soweit alles eingerichtet.

Mit wicd seh ich auch die netzwerke

mit dem lan kabel kann ich verbinden und bekomm ne ip zugewiesen. aber wenn ich mit nem wlan verbinden will, sagt er dass er keine ip zugewiesen bekommt.

LG Roland

----------

## disi

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hallo, wie gesagt, ich hatte am anfang ra0
> 
> nein ich hab keine usb-karte (besitze nicht einmal eine)
> 
> das mit wicd hab ich soweit alles eingerichtet.
> ...

 

Versuche es dann mal ohne wicd-client und benutze wpa_supplicant in der Console. Da bekommst du vermutlich mehr information. Ich denke du benutzt WPA oder WPA2?

fuer wpa_supplicant erstellst du eine Textdatei die etwa so aussieht:

```
network {

  ssid="MeinDollesNetzwerk"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  psk="MeinGeheimerSchluessel"

}
```

Dann in der Console (wie immer deine Karte in iwconfig heisst):

```
# wpa_supplicant -c MeineTextDatei.txt -i wlan0
```

Das kannst du mit ctrl+z anhalten, wenn es funktioniert und via command "bg 1" in den Hintergrund schieben.

Dann kannst du gucken, ob er mit dem Access Point verbunden ist:

```
# iwconfig
```

sollte nun anzeigen, dass du mit deinem Access Point verbunden bist und die Signalstaerke

Dann mal versuchen eine IP zu bekommen:

```
# dhcpcd wlan0
```

p.s. falls es nicht klappt, bitte mal den output der Befehle posten  :Smile: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

hmmm  :Confused: 

ich hab daheim keinen ap stehen.

das im hotel dort war aber nur WEP.

Geht das zum Probieren auch mit einem Ad-Hoc netz dass ich unter Windows 7 erstelle?

LG Roland

----------

## disi

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> hmmm 
> 
> ich hab daheim keinen ap stehen.
> 
> das im hotel dort war aber nur WEP.
> ...

 

Fuer WEP nimmst du nur iwconfig:

```
# iwconfig wlan0 essid="MeineDolleSSID" key MeinDollerKey
```

Dann kannst du mit iwconfig gucken, ob er verbindet und mit dhcpcd versuchen eine IP zu bekommen.

Fuer Ad-Hoc sollte es genauso funktionieren mit der ssid, die du unter Windows einstellst. So weit ich weiss heisst das ICS unter Windows, da bekommt dann jeder Rechner der verbindet eine IP und Internetzugang.

Du kannst mal via iwlist gucken, ob du die Windows Dose siehst:

```
# iwlist wlan0 scan
```

p.s. ein Bekannter in Berlin hatte so einen dummen Dongle, der nur unter Windows lief. da hatten wir das erfolgreich eingerichtet mit dem Windows Rechner (ICS) und einem Wireless Router alle Rechner wireless/wired ins Internet zu bringen  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo ich hab ein Ad-Hoc-Netz unter Windows 7 erstellt (WPA2) mit folgenden Daten in der text.txt datei

network{

ssid="Test-WPA2"

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

psk="abcdef"

}

# wpa_supplicant -c text.txt -i wlan0

Line 1: unknown global field 'network{'.

Line 1: Invalid configuration line 'network{'.

Line 2: unknown global field 'ssid=Test-WPA2'.

Line 2: Invalid configuration line 'ssid=Test-WPA2'.

Line 3: unknown global field 'key_mgmt=WPA-PSK'.

Line 3: Invalid configuration line 'key_mgmt=WPA-PSK'.

Line 4: unknown global field 'psk=abcdefgh'.

Line 4: Invalid configuration line 'psk=abcdefgh'.

Line 5: unknown global field '}'.

Line 5: Invalid configuration line '}'.

Failed to read or parse configuration '/home/roland/text.txt'.

Mit WEP hab ich auch eins erstellt, und mit WICD probiert. Daten:

SSID: Test-Wep (5)

PW: abcde

Fehlermeldung: Falsches Passwort.

Was ist da falsch?

LG Roland

----------

## firefly

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> network{
> 
> ssid="Test-WPA2"
> ...

 

da Fehlt ein = zwischen network und "{"

sprich 

```
network={

ssid="Test-WPA2"

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

psk="abcdef"

}
```

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

hallo,

erstmal danke für die superschnelle antwort   :Very Happy: 

habs ausgebessert. Jetzt kommt das:

```
# wpa_supplicant -c text.txt -i wlan0

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:11:05:4a (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:11:05:4a timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:11:05:4a (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

^Z

[1]+  Angehalten              wpa_supplicant -c text.txt -i wlan0

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Test-WPA2"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

LG Roland

----------

## firefly

wenn du wpa_supplicant gerade beim versuch des Verbindungsaufbaus unterbrichst kann es ja nichts werden.

Am besten du lässt wpa_supplicant laufen und schaust in einem anderen terminal die ausgabe von iwconfig an.

In der Ausgabe von wpa_supplicant müssten Ausgaben ähnlich der folgenden auftauchen, wenn die Wlan-Verbindung erfolgreich aufgebaut werden konnte.

```
wlan0: authenticate with <mac des AP> (try 1)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with <mac des AP> (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from <mac des AP> (capab=0x511 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

sagst du mir noch, welche Ralink Karte du hast? 

Musst du evtl. die Treiber selbst kompilieren?

Tobi

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

lspci sagt folgendes:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
```

der Aufkleber unter dem Akku sagt folgendes:

```
AW-GE 112H

FCC-ID: MSQE05NE785
```

Wie selbst kompilieren?

LG Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee.

Dann war ich auf dem Holzweg. 

Hintergrund: Bei bestimmten Ralink Karten muss man die Treiber noch selbst kompilieren, und man muss explizit die Unterstützung für Networkmanager/wpa-supplicant aktivieren, sonst sieht die wpa Ausgabe nämlich genauso aus wie bei dir...

Tobi

----------

## disi

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> erstmal danke für die superschnelle antwort  
> 
> habs ausgebessert. Jetzt kommt das:
> ...

 

Ja sorry, wenn du mit ctrl+z anhaelst musst du wie oben geschrieben den Prozess in the Hintergrund schieben via "bg 1" oder du oeffnest eine neue Console.  :Smile: 

mache das gleiche bitte nochmal nur wpa_supplicant und iwconfig in 2 verschiedenen Consolen ohne ctrl+z

//edit: wobei da bei dir schon steht "timed out".

----------

## firefly

 *disi wrote:*   

> //edit: wobei da bei dir schon steht "timed out".

 

naja der erste timeout muss nicht viel heißen. Erst wenn wpa_supplicant aufgibt und ein neu scan macht, dann würde ich das ernster einstufen.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

irgendwie geht das nicht:

1. Console:

```
roland # wpa_supplicant -c text.txt -i wlan0 

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

Authentication with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 timed out.

Trying to associate with 02:1f:3c:29:0a:c0 (SSID='Test-WPA2' freq=2462 MHz)

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received
```

2. Console:

```
 roland # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Test-WPA2"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

was jetzt?

Ich hab auch WEP wieder probiert:

leider ohne Erfolg

Daten:

ESSID: "WEP"

Passwd: "aBcDe"

```
roland # iwconfig wlan0 essid="WEP" key aBcDe

iwconfig: unknown command "essid=WEP"
```

Mit WICD ist es überhaupt super mit WEP:

Ich mach ein Hackerl bei Nutze Verschlüsselung, 

Wähle als Typ "WEP (Passphrase)" aus und gebe das Passwort ein, und er sagt: "Falsches Passwort".

Und bei WPA2 dasselbe:

Bei den Eigenschaften "WPA 1/2 (Passphrase)"

und den Key eingeben, und er sagt: "Falschea Passwort"

Bei den Eigenschaften "WPA 1/2 (Preshared Key)"

und den Key eingeben sagt er auch: "Falsches Passwort"

liegt das an WICD?

Wie kann man wpa_supplicant manuell installieren? Soll ich das machen? Hilft das was?

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo

ich war heute in der nähe eines McDonalds und habe es zusammengebracht mit

```
# ifconfig wlan0 down

# iwconfig wlan0 essid "McDonalds-FreeWLAN"

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# dhcpcd wlan0
```

mich mit dem Netzwerk zu verbinden. Dann hab ich es mit WICD versucht, aber er sagt mir:

"Verbindung fehlgeschlagen: Kann keine IP-Adresse beziehen."

LG Roland

----------

## disi

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> ich war heute in der nähe eines McDonalds und habe es zusammengebracht mit
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Entschuldigung, das ich nicht mehr geschrieben hatte. Mir gehen die Ideen aus  :Smile: 

Zumindest funktioniert deine Karte und der Treiber. Hattest du es mal Zuhause mit deinem Windows ganz ohne Verschluesselung versucht?

Mit wicd habe ich eigentlich nie Probleme gehabt. Daemon starten, Client starten und verbinden.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich war jetzt in venedig und konnte über wicd mit ein paar WLANs verbinden, das waren offene, kostenpflichtige.

dann hab ich aber ein paar private ungesicherte gefunden, da hat er mir immer den ip fehler ausgegeben und auch mit dhcpcd wlan0 hat er einen time-out ausgespuckt.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

So, da ja jetzt wieder Schule ist, hab ich wieder mehr Zeit^^

Ich komm ins Schulnetzwerk ohne Probleme rein, aber bei manchen anderen gibt er mir noch immer einen ip adresskonflikt

ich bekomm dann aber auch in der konsole einen timeout.

Kann das sein, dass das wegen einem mac-adressfilter ist?

LG Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Möglicherweiße, ungeschlüsselte private nutzen immer mal wieder MAC-Filter, die lassen dich dann erst rein, und werfen dich gleich raus. (Weil "kenn ich nicht")

----------

